# Will Pay For Gas, 1-2 people. Wanna go fishing...



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got some advice about this at the shark fishing get together and I think it just might work. I really want to go fishing from a boat, some of my buddies have them but they don't like fishing (I cant believe im still friends with em haha), Ill pay for half the gas or full gas, depends how much it will be. Ill probably be alone but I might take a friend (maybe). Im looking to catch something big, sharks, kings, tarpon, etc. Something that will make a nice photo . 



If your interested just call me (850-637-7103) or send a pm. Thanks !


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

PM Sent...


----------

